# Fix for red x on network connection



## BearNunya (Sep 6, 2005)

*If you have a red X on your network icon or are unable to open the Network applet this will fix it. Gotta love Google, he he he 

1. Go to Start > Run > cmd

2. Copy/paste the following line and hit your Enter key:
Net localgroup Administrators localservice /add

3. Reboot your computer.

If you don't have the Run command showing when you click the Start button 

follow the instructions below. HTH 
To add the Run command on the Start menu in Vista do the following. 

Right click the start button 
Choose Properties 
On the Start menu tab click Customize 
Scroll down and check Run command 
Click Ok and then Apply/Ok to save the changes
*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this isn't a "fix" it's a workaround and comes with some security issues as low level processes will have admin privileges, something you do not want on the internet. Also you would need to right click on command prompt and select "run as administrator" for the command to execute. What's this about:-
In Windows Vista, you might get connection status as - server execution failed. You will still be connected with the internet but, except for the administrator, no other accounts might work.

Well, this happens when the GUID (Globally unique identifier) of a network adapter changes on the computer that is running Windows Vista and the computer indexes an old IP address that was linked with the old GUID. In this case if the old IP address is not a valid one, you can get a connection failure message resulting a connection failure.

The following are the two downloads that are available. This should resolve your problem. 

For Windows Vista, http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=en
For Windows Vista 64-bit systems, http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;DisplayLang=en

(thanks to MS techNet)


----------

